# 9,000 jobs for nationals in tourism sector



## Krazy

*9,000 jobs for nationals in tourism sector*

Some 9,000 new jobs in the tourism and hospitality industry are expected to be created for UAE nationals by 2010, according to Labour Minister, Dr Ali Al Ka’abi.

“The expansion plans in the hospitality industry in the UAE will involve the opening of between 150 and 200 new hotels, creating 30,000 to 50,000 new job opportunities. The jobs that UAE nationals could possible take up are between 5,000 to 9,000,” Dr Al Ka’abi said yesterday at the graduation ceremony of Emirates Academy of Hospitality Management students.

The jobs considered suitable for nationals include upper and middle management posts, accounting, finance, Information Technology (IT) and engineering.

Officials said the tourism sector represents an attractive employment option for nationals and has “many promising opportunities”, despite the challenges associated with it.

According to the Emirates Academy of Hospitality Management, there are about 500 nationals currently working in the tourism and hospitality industry, compared to just five nationals only a couple of years ago.

“The contribution of the tourism and hospitality sector in the GDP is growing.

“The sector’s contribution to the GDP accounted to more than Dh4.9 billion in 2001, and the figure rose to around Dh6.4bn in 2004, an annual increase of 11.6 per cent. The sector provided 110,000 new jobs in 2004,” said the minister, quoting a Ministry of Economy report.

Tanmia, the government agency responsible for the recruitment of UAE nationals, reported that emiratisation in the four and fivestar hotels was 0.4 per cent in 2005, according to Tanmia’s latest survey.

“The UAE is receiving large foreign investments, and the move towards diversification of national economy is continuing to increase dependance on non-oil sectors, including the tourism and hospitality sector,” said the labour minister.


----------



## Krazy

*No more emiratisation quotas soon*









Ahmad Humaid Al Tayer, chairman of Emirates Nationals Development Programme.

Dubai: A top Dubai government official on Wednesday ruled out the possibility of imposing emiratisation quotas in any other sector for the time being.

Ahmad Humaid Al Tayer, chairman of Emirates Nationals Development Programme and Al Tomooh - a financial scheme designed to support small businesses whose required investment cost does not exceed Dh2 million - told Gulf News, "It is necessary to impose a certain quota in some sectors, such as banking, insurance and others, but not all sectors. The percentage is kept open to find jobs for nationals."

Currently annual emiratisation quota is restricted to banking and finance sectors, while a recent government directive asked the private sector to replace expat secretaries and human resource officials with nationals in the next 18 months.

The World Bank and IMF have identified unemployment as a major hindrance to the development in the Arab world, including the UAE.

However, in a recent report, they have also urged the government not to implement job quotas, which could become counterproductive.

Al Tayer said he was satisfied with the current emiratisation efforts, stressing that there is no need for employers to be worried that a national would leave his job for a better offer.

"It happens with nationals and residents alike, since everyone is looking for a better opportunity. This is harmless, as the job market can take all."

He said it was normal if a national moved to a better job, and called for improving incentives to encourage them to keep their jobs, saying emiratisation rates are increasing in all sectors.

"The private sector is responding in a good way, and has many job opportunities, and what has been achieved so far is promising."


----------



## BinALAin

thats a good news.. uae locals have unempolyments... even though UAE gives 100,000s new jobs every years and still cant give 20,000 locals these jobs..


----------



## Naz UK

BinALAin said:


> thats a good news.. uae locals have unempolyments... even though UAE gives 100,000s new jobs every years and still cant give 20,000 locals these jobs..


A lot of that is because the locals see most of these "jobs" to be below them. They are a natural "served" ppl, not "service-providers" like Indians or Pakistanis. Face it, that is a big contributory reason as to why so many Emiratis are well educated, but jobless.


----------



## Krazy

^^ I think that mentality is changing now though with a lot more of the emirati youth actually pursuing higher education (even though they dont need to financially) and actually taking their careers seriously


----------



## smussuw

^^ most of the Emiratis go to college

Ahmad Humaid Al Tayer was the labourer minister of the UAE and has done nothing. He has no authrity in Emirtization laws, Al Kaabi does !!


----------



## BinDubai

smussuw said:


> ^^ most of the Emiratis go to college
> 
> Ahmad Humaid Al Tayer was the labourer minister of the UAE and has done nothing. He has no authrity in Emirtization laws, Al Kaabi does !!


i agree


----------



## BinDubai

Naz UK said:


> A lot of that is because the locals see most of these "jobs" to be below them. They are a natural "served" ppl, not "service-providers" like Indians or Pakistanis. Face it, that is a big contributory reason as to why so many Emiratis are well educated, but jobless.


well its not totaly changing but yes partialy , but yeah there is a certian standard emiraties wont go below it , and it is the governments responsobility to maintain that, The UAE has a great growth rate in terms on economical growth and it is rich in natural resources and has a great geographical location, new projects or population growth means nothing to us as long as its not in our favor.. its the gov's fault for those unemployed locals ..
they better re arrage thier periorities


----------



## Krazy

Why would a jobless emirati set a "certain standard", working below which would be unthinkable? Is it because they have the security blanket of a strong financial backing so they can get away with saying no until they are offered a job to their satisfaction? Or is it because they think that emiratis are "chosen" people and shouldn't be doing jobs "below that standard", and such jobs shoulnd be handled by the third class citizens, i.e. south asian expats?


----------



## Red aRRow

Nationalism is a stupid disease.


----------



## AltinD

I see no real problem with Emiratisation quotas, as long as a national can be fired if he isn't up for the job.


----------



## BinDubai

Krazy said:


> Why would a jobless emirati set a "certain standard", working below which would be unthinkable? Is it because they have the security blanket of a strong financial backing so they can get away with saying no until they are offered a job to their satisfaction? Or is it because they think that emiratis are "chosen" people and shouldn't be doing jobs "below that standard", and such jobs shoulnd be handled by the third class citizens, i.e. south asian expats?


first of all south asian expats chose to come to the UAE to work and earn to raise their families there and they are not forced to work in the UAE they made up thier minds,
secondly you can say your opinion which will always be a view point nothing more  You Sir are not in a position to judge us in our own homes 
we have oil and natural resources and every local has the right in billions that the government makes , We are living in a monarchy country which has to maintain a certian standard of satisfaction of locals otherwise God knows what might happen ..

but yeah Emiratism should be widly inforced and taken more seriously by the Gov.
companies are getting golden opertunities in the UAE and what do we get in return ? nothing ? No sir this is not the way it is going down .... Human resource is more important than anything else and yes Local Human resources are what i am speakin of ... there shouldn't be a single non-employed local


----------



## BinDubai

Red aRRow said:


> Nationalism is a stupid disease.


lol go troll else where


----------



## Krazy

BinDubai said:


> first of all south asian expats chose to come to the UAE to work and earn to raise their families there and they are not forced to work in the UAE they made up thier minds,
> secondly you can say your opinion which will always be a view point nothing more  You Sir are not in a position to judge us in our own homes
> we have oil and natural resources and every local has the right in billions that the government makes , We are living in a monarchy country which has to maintain a certian standard of satisfaction of locals otherwise God knows what might happen ..
> 
> but yeah Emiratism should be widly inforced and taken more seriously by the Gov.
> companies are getting golden opertunities in the UAE and what do we get in return ? nothing ? No sir this is not the way it is going down .... Human resource is more important than anything else and yes Local Human resources are what i am speakin of ... there shouldn't be a single non-employed local




There shouldn't be any unemployed locals? Agreed. 

The locals should only be offered higher position jobs that satisfy their "standard of satisfaction"? Get a life

I am not in a position to judge you in your "own home"? Without people like me, who have adopted the UAE as their home and 100% dedicated to it, there would be no "vision" of our rulers. We could have gone anywhere and made a lot more money and had a much better lifestyle, but our passion for this country is what makes us stay here! I believe I am more patriotic to the UAE than the country I was born in! So dont give me that "I am local so dont judge me" bullshit! I am not trying to undermine the efforts of the emiratis, but for ****'s sake show some respect you arrogant fool. After having lived for over 20 years in this country, I think I have a right to judge what's right and what's wrong. So do me a favor and why dont you shove your anti-expat attitude up your ass "Sir".

I'm not even going to get into one of these arguments or respond to any more of your stupid comments because there's no point in arguing with someone who is so ethnocentric.


----------



## smussuw

I dont mind seeing Emiratis doing simply manual labour like cleaning for example but that goes for illiterate Emiratis only.

The government should employ the right Emirati in the right place and not ask a college or a high school student to do some of those jobs.


----------



## mission

Does anyone want to offer me a job


----------



## dubaiflo

BinDubai said:


> companies are getting golden opertunities in the UAE and what do we get in return ? nothing ? No sir this is not the way it is going down ....



The moment all expats leave the country Dubai would be unknown, less important, but oil rich emirate again.

nothing to be proud of.


So i do think Locals deserve respect, and if there is a job to be done by a local and an expat both showing the same qualification, there is no doubt the local should be given the job.

i also think the govt, making a lot of money with the oil, has to assure the local population benefits from it and that there is no unemployment, but, sorry, i do think govt does that, i mean, i am not that much into this, but i doubt there is any "poor" local out there in Dubai.


----------



## smussuw

^^ We have more than 33,000 unemployed Emirati for a reason.

dubaiflo, there are poor people every where.

but then again, I believe that a poor Emirati is a stupid Emirati.


----------



## malec

smussuw said:


> I dont mind seeing Emiratis doing simply manual labour like cleaning for example but that goes for illiterate Emiratis only.
> 
> The government should employ the right Emirati in the right place and not ask a college or a high school student to do some of those jobs.


Exactly.

First of all I hope you don't mind me giving my opinion on this.
I don't know if there's discrimination against locals based on the prejudice that they're lazy, etc but if there is then it should be rooted out. Also I do think locals should be given priority so that if 2 people (one local and one expat) of pretty much equal qualifications present themselves for a job equally well then the local should get it.
Now here's something else, the expat has excellent qualifications, does a great interview and has experience while the local has some qualifications but not to the same standard, does a crap interview and has little or no experience then the expat should get it. This means that if the local is going to get the job he is going to have to work, study and get some experience in the workplace first. 

Flo I don't think it matters whether locals are rich or not, rather how suited they are for the jobs. Obviously poor locals might find it harder to get good qualifications so they will need assistance. I just think this process of either kicking expats out to make way for locals or making a certain area excusive for locals isn't going to work in the long run because it encourages this sort of mentality:
"if I can just aswell get the job with this mediocre qualification then why should I bother studying my ass off for a better one?" which doesn't encourage a very high standard. The workplace is suppost to be competitive and I think this should be maintained in order have a high standard in general.

Here's what I think should be done. Barring any discrimination against locals which should definitely NOT happen, if a certain amount of them are unemployed then it means that those few either don't have the necessary qualifications or just don't want to work. So here's my solution: Improve education at all levels so that locals are fully prepared for the job. BTW that doesn't necessarily mean "the percentage of locals going to college" or something like that, what if that college isn't at a very high standard compared to others, then if you were to get the same degree in one place it's not the same as getting it in the other. Anyway do stuff like get better professors, revise curricula, etc. Also people to get experience in the workplace from an early age. This would involve simple jobs like working in shops but it's important to build up some experience of the work environment. Here in Ireland we have this thing where in 4th year of secondary school the students have to go out and get work experience for 2 weeks or so as part of the curriculum, maybe something like this could also be done.

Anyway, this is the type of stuff that should be done IMO. It might not have much effects now but is definitely better in the long run. The goal should be to keep improving standards of education until employers will favour locals over expats not because they're told to do so by the government but because they're better fit for the jobs.


edit: BTW I'm not saying all locals are underqualified, some might be, some mightn't be.


----------



## smussuw

I don't mind u giving ur opinion at all malec.

I agree with most of what u said. I even understand the points that I dont agree with.

The UAE has decided to call 90% of the expats as temporary workers for a reason.

Expat come here with contracts so once it finishes they either renew it or go back home.

Companies are supposed to search for the local qualifications as in any other place in the world but instead they import workers from other countries. They dont even borther searching for Emiratis. They bring people from their nationalities, their familes and relatives. They are their priority


----------



## dubaiflo

smussuw said:


> ^^ We have more than 33,000 unemployed Emirati for a reason.


well that is something which is not acceptable, since, as u said , companies prefer to bring their employees rather than search for Emiratis.


----------



## AltinD

As I said, unless Emiratis will oblidge to the same rules and conditions as anybody else, INCLUDING THE RIGHT TO GET *FIRED*, it will NOT work.

BinAlAlain, you are for a BIG dissappointment and delusion, if you really think and trey to practice, what you writte from time to time in this forum. 

Just look to Saudi Arabia, they still have ALOT of oil, and their incomes have fallen drastically since the golden years of the 70s - 80s. Imagine UAE falling from grace, but without oil.

If you pretend everything to be served to you in a golden tray by the Goverment, you'll go nowhere in your life. You must swet your ass off working hard, and doing every work, even drty, to succed in life and in your proffession, for which your Goverment is spending alot of money. When I graduated from University, 11 years ago, I started as clerc in the shop doing everything from cleaning and washing the floor, dusting off, cleaning upstair offices, washing the big outside glass facade, bringing in supplies to the store (boxes up to 60 kg), and everything else. Then I moved up till where I'm today.

If things go south in this country, we expact, can just pack our bags and leave, but you'll be the ones to live with the mess (think like Yemen, or even Iraq), you threaten to unleash if things doesn't go your lazy way.

Think about it.


----------



## smussuw

^^ I think u were refering to BinDubai.

FedEx is offering HR manager job exclusive to UAE nationals after Dr. Al Kaabi Emiritization law.


----------



## smussuw

edit


----------



## Krazy

I completely agree with smussuw. 

1. Locals should be prefered over bring in foreign work force, that is if the locals are completely qualified for the job.

2. Locals should be hired based on their experience and education... NOT based on their "minimum standard of luxury desired".


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ yeah, i accept those points as well, it is only natural and sensibel.

but i cannot understand the 'locals are the better people' attitude often visible, even if Dubai is 'their' home.


----------



## Krazy

not all have that attitude.. only people like BinDubai


----------



## BinDubai

Krazy said:


> There shouldn't be any unemployed locals? Agreed.
> 
> The locals should only be offered higher position jobs that satisfy their "standard of satisfaction"? Get a life
> 
> I am not in a position to judge you in your "own home"? Without people like me, who have adopted the UAE as their home and 100% dedicated to it, there would be no "vision" of our rulers. We could have gone anywhere and made a lot more money and had a much better lifestyle, but our passion for this country is what makes us stay here! I believe I am more patriotic to the UAE than the country I was born in! So dont give me that "I am local so dont judge me" bullshit! I am not trying to undermine the efforts of the emiratis, but for ****'s sake show some respect you arrogant fool. After having lived for over 20 years in this country, I think I have a right to judge what's right and what's wrong. So do me a favor and why dont you shove your anti-expat attitude up your ass "Sir".
> 
> I'm not even going to get into one of these arguments or respond to any more of your stupid comments because there's no point in arguing with someone who is so ethnocentric.


lol swearing u freakin retard what a shitty post,,
and dont say a word about attitude when u lack the ability to control ur self ..
and anyway show respect ? did i see any respect from u ? when u learn respect come argue withme about it .. 
and if u dont like my posts get lost lol u mean nothing to me anyway i post what i want when i want and i dont care if u lived here for a year or for 100 its all the same ...
i am posting my view point that i share with non of u cuz most of u guys are non-locals and u wont favor locals on urselvs for sure ...

and you have the right to judge whats right and wrong ? lol dude get real and keep ur stupid points for your self if u want to share them learn how post with manners ,and stop being and ignorant this is not the USA bud get real there will always be locals and expats ,
u must be grateful to many things that this country has offered you and basicly if u dont like it go live somewhere else .... 
you represet the bad propotion of the expats .. jealous and hatred are stated cleard in ur posts ... gg


----------



## BinDubai

Krazy said:


> not all have that attitude.. only people like BinDubai


Never refer to attitude u moron unless u learn how to respect others


----------



## BinDubai

dubaiflo said:


> The moment all expats leave the country Dubai would be unknown, less important, but oil rich emirate again.
> 
> nothing to be proud of.
> 
> 
> So i do think Locals deserve respect, and if there is a job to be done by a local and an expat both showing the same qualification, there is no doubt the local should be given the job.
> 
> i also think the govt, making a lot of money with the oil, has to assure the local population benefits from it and that there is no unemployment, but, sorry, i do think govt does that, i mean, i am not that much into this, but i doubt there is any "poor" local out there in Dubai.


i agree with most of what u said mate


----------



## BinDubai

Krazy said:


> I completely agree with smussuw.
> 
> 1. Locals should be prefered over bring in foreign work force, that is if the locals are completely qualified for the job.
> 
> 2. Locals should be hired based on their experience and education... NOT based on their "minimum standard of luxury desired".


This post makes sense 

1) agreed
2) partially agreed

Edit 2) to be "Locals should be hired based on their experience and education... And Satisfying a Certian Standard of living an Emiratie would agree to live in.


----------



## malec

BinDubai said:


> Edit 2) to be "Locals should be hired based on their experience and education... And Satisfying a Certian Standard of living an Emiratie would agree to live in.


Thing is though, this is only if they're good enough for the job. 

Here's what would happen if they were given a minimum wage that high enough that with it an emirati would have a good life.

It would encourage thoughts like this: "If no matter what I do I'm guaranteed a good life then why should I bother studying my ass off to be a doctor/engineer/architect when I can do this crappy 1-year course and still get a load of money?"

If people are encouraged to have this mentality then Dubai's ambitions of becoming a business capital will go down the drain


----------



## BinDubai

dubaiflo said:


> ^^ yeah, i accept those points as well, it is only natural and sensibel.
> 
> but i cannot understand the 'locals are the better people' attitude often visible, even if Dubai is 'their' home.


its not better or worse .. its about rights , i dont think that locals would give up thier right so expats would be happy . no offence but in the end the uae is all about its ppl and locals are its ppl owners and defenders in case anything goes wrong ,,
many of posters in here are expats and come from different back grounds ,, they have different ideas which is nice and makes discussing threads an experience by its self..
whats accepted are opinions and whats not are judgements which are based on ignorance and stupidity or haterade.
what u see in the US or Europe is right or fine to do doesn't nesseserly mean that we would accept it here we have different relegions and cultures and mentaleties.
if forumers in this section would like to deviate and discuss any topic that doesn't relate to skyscrapers well sure they can as long as they respect themselves and other forumers in here,
unfortunatly many ppl don't which is sad and pathetic and while its an amuse to some its also an issult to many ..
many ppl hate the way i respond to thier post but they forget that thier post was insulting in the first place


----------



## BinDubai

malec said:


> Thing is though, this is only if they're good enough for the job.
> 
> Here's what would happen if they were given a minimum wage that high enough that with it an emirati would have a good life.
> 
> It would encourage thoughts like this: "If no matter what I do I'm guaranteed a good life then why should I bother studying my ass off to be a doctor/engineer/architect when I can do this crappy 1-year course and still get a load of money?"
> 
> If people are encouraged to have this mentality then Dubai's ambitions of becoming a business capital will go down the drain


yea ur right ... Dubai is looking for qualifications and thats what gave it a lead over the others,
and i agree that Degrees must be considered, but as i said there is a certian standard of living locals should maintain and thats by getting a degree of course but givin the bonuses they deserve and what suites there life and culture, we are not the west and will never be the west 
human resource should be considered by the Gov. before captial


----------



## Krazy

BinDubai said:


> i dont care if u lived here for a year or for 100 its all the same ...


ok... tell that to the United Nations



BinDubai said:


> i am posting my view point that i share with non of u cuz most of u guys are non-locals and u wont favor locals on urselvs for sure ...


Read my earlier posts u door knob, I support qualified locals being hired before bringing in labor from overseas.



BinDubai said:


> and you have the right to judge whats right and wrong ? lol dude get real and keep ur stupid points for your self if u want to share them learn how post with manners ,and stop being and ignorant this is not the USA bud get real there will always be locals and expats ,


That makes no sense whatsoevere dude. Please rephrase what you're trying to say here.



BinDubai said:


> u must be grateful to many things that this country has offered you and basicly if u dont like it go live somewhere else ....


I love what the country has offered me. I dont however appreciate certain people in the country though.. namely people like you.



BinDubai said:


> you represet the bad propotion of the expats .. jealous and hatred are stated cleard in ur posts ... gg


Nope. What's clearly stated in my posts is my hatred towards injustice and exploitation of labor. Noth hatred towards the locals. But yes, if you expect me to kiss your feet thanking you for the rest of your life because you're local and somehow related to my life in the UAE today... nah you're not getting that from me and hopefully not from any expat "Sir". All humans are equal. If you dont believe in that perhaps you should get out of the UAE yourself since you dont believe in the constitution of your country which states that Islam (which preaches equality) is the state religion.



BinDubai said:


> Edit 2) to be "Locals should be hired based on their experience and education... And Satisfying a Certian Standard of living an Emiratie would agree to live in.


Oh master.. anything you wish. :master: :master: 

:weird:

BinDubai.. let me tell you something. This is the harsh reality my friend - The Son of Dubai - that Dubai is most probably not going to belong to the locals in the future. The way things are going I'm afraid 3/4th of Dubai is going to be taken over the the "evil" expats. You know why? Because that's what your govt wants to do! So if you wanna prevent that, I suggest you do something about the political decisions about "your" country. Who do you think these projects are for? Who is going to invest their money and set up their businesses in Dubai? It's the expats! And this is resulting in a huge growth in the expat population. And when the ratio is 9:1 my friend, you cannot ignore the voice of the majority.

Again, dont say "they are not forced to come here". In reality, it is the govt responsible for the expats coming to the UAE! And if you're going to call us to your country, then better respect us and not treat us like third class citizens. Especially when we outnumber the locals.

I dont mean to sound arrogant but that is the harsh reality for you BinDubai. The expats respect the locals and they are thankful for the opportunities given to them. However, that doesnt mean we have no self-respect.


----------



## Krazy

Going back to the subject... here's some good news for young locals looking for a career in hospitality


----------



## smussuw

I cannot find the UAE nationals icon


----------



## dubaiflo

can't find it either..

r u just searching out of interest or u do you really want to go in hospitality business?


----------



## smussuw

Considering that I have to work for the police for 5 years no I wouldnt go to hospitality business anytime soon.

Sounds promising though. I would love to move to the private sector after I cont my study and finish the 5 years.


----------



## dubaiflo

i would love to work for Jumeirah.

that is one of the main reasons why i take the Emirates Academy into consideration.


----------



## smussuw

ever wondered why most of the students there are Norwegian?


----------



## Krazy

when do u start working for the police?


----------



## smussuw

I'll finish my degree in June 2007. I can either cont my masters or start working.

What am sure of is that I dont want to cont in the IT field. I'd focus on managment and administration. I am thinking of prefessional certificates


----------



## BinALAin

AltinD said:


> BinAlAlain, you are for a BIG dissappointment and delusion, if you really think and trey to practice, what you writte from time to time in this forum.



????


----------



## smussuw

that was for BinDubai


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ no no, binAlAin u have to worry. we are all deeply disappointed 

anyway, smummu i saw that, of course u was surfing their website and i also wondered about that.. kinda weird. 

Especially because the difference to other nations is so big.

anyway.. they have some UAE nationals as well.

still not sure wether to go for the Ecole in Lausanne or the Emirates Academy, in the end i will try to apply for both anyway, not sure if i will be taken.


----------



## shayan

hmmm so what is like a dream job for a emirati? what i a very wanted job in the UAE (wanted by nationals)?? Doctor/mohandes??


----------



## smussuw

Others have the impression that Emiratis love to be managers. I dont think is true.


----------



## shayan

so whats your opinion on this smussuw? :")


----------



## BinDubai

Krazy said:


> ok... tell that to the United Nations
> 
> 
> 
> Read my earlier posts u door knob, I support qualified locals being hired before bringing in labor from overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> That makes no sense whatsoevere dude. Please rephrase what you're trying to say here.
> 
> 
> 
> I love what the country has offered me. I dont however appreciate certain people in the country though.. namely people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. What's clearly stated in my posts is my hatred towards injustice and exploitation of labor. Noth hatred towards the locals. But yes, if you expect me to kiss your feet thanking you for the rest of your life because you're local and somehow related to my life in the UAE today... nah you're not getting that from me and hopefully not from any expat "Sir". All humans are equal. If you dont believe in that perhaps you should get out of the UAE yourself since you dont believe in the constitution of your country which states that Islam (which preaches equality) is the state religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh master.. anything you wish. :master: :master:
> 
> :weird:
> 
> BinDubai.. let me tell you something. This is the harsh reality my friend - The Son of Dubai - that Dubai is most probably not going to belong to the locals in the future. The way things are going I'm afraid 3/4th of Dubai is going to be taken over the the "evil" expats. You know why? Because that's what your govt wants to do! So if you wanna prevent that, I suggest you do something about the political decisions about "your" country. Who do you think these projects are for? Who is going to invest their money and set up their businesses in Dubai? It's the expats! And this is resulting in a huge growth in the expat population. And when the ratio is 9:1 my friend, you cannot ignore the voice of the majority.
> 
> Again, dont say "they are not forced to come here". In reality, it is the govt responsible for the expats coming to the UAE! And if you're going to call us to your country, then better respect us and not treat us like third class citizens. Especially when we outnumber the locals.
> 
> I dont mean to sound arrogant but that is the harsh reality for you BinDubai. The expats respect the locals and they are thankful for the opportunities given to them. However, that doesnt mean we have no self-respect.


the united nation ? lol who cares about the UN ? it has no athority against the US or europe or even in trying to save the world from war ... the UN is a crappy organization that will soon be desolved like the previous organization that had a similar job .. people lost faith in the UN long time ago .. lets get back to the point 

yeah you out number citizens because you work in jobs locals did consider filling yet and also many are hired by locals to work in thier homes so id say 2 maid per home and maybe a driver yeah thats...
and anyway i say again they are not forced to come here ,, Our Gov. didn't kidnap u and got u held as a slave u know  thats what i mean by force ... my point was that if they dont like it here let them find somewhere else  if they want to live here they should consider whats accepted and whats not by locals cuz they own this place  expats are just living here they have no athurity in here and bever will even if the population ratio was 20:1 the only thing that matters is the satisfaction of the 1 and ofcourse a decent life that the other 20 have the right to live ..

Also its funny how u refer to me as the " Evil local " cuz i am expressing my point view as a local and to be honest i dont give a shit about what you think about me cuz u will always be who u r nothing more a jeloues " Evil Expat" .. u need to learn from the other guys here how to manage a thread or discuss such a sensitive issue but with your attitude you will never be able to..
oh well the forum is the only place that you can express your haterad lol so yeah feel free cuz it means nothing ,,

and well the way you think is so pathetic when you think that investments are made for the expats and with expats money .. thats just stupid
most of the investment that comes from over seas investors not expats living within the UAE . Dubai is trying to let captial flow to it to be the financial capital of the region or lets say the hot spot ( lol not that Expats are investing in here dude the amount of money Trasfered overseas is more that u can imagin and would u tell me where did this money come from ? 

"you cannot ignore the voice of the majority." majority ? what majority are we talking about ? people living temporarily in the UAE ? lol as i said this is not the states and citizenships are not granted because u lived for a certian number of years ..... get over it if people are allowed to vote they will definitely be the locals because they are the only ones with the right to determine how their country should function and you dont have a single right in this matter  if u dont like it go back to were you came from lol no 1 will give a shit.


N.B u need more :master: :master: :master: :master: of these for your master..

get real and learn how to respect yourself before you try to teach others anything about manners... Expats respect locals and locals respect respectful non-ignorant haters like you ... ur attitude is so pathetic


----------



## BinDubai

smussuw said:


> that was for BinDubai


????


----------



## Krazy

:blahblah:


----------



## smussuw

shayan said:


> so whats your opinion on this smussuw? :")


I dont know really


----------



## Krazy

how much do cops get paid? I heard they dont get paid very well


----------



## smussuw

The salaries I have an idea about

Policeman *AED 3,000+*
Policeman First class
Corporal
Corporal First Class
Sergeant
Sergeant First Class
Warrant Officer *AED 8,000+*
Second Lieutenant
First Lieutenant *AED 16,000+*
Captain
Major
Lieutenant Colone
Colonel
Brigadier General
Major General


----------



## Krazy

what about the regular cops who patrol the streets in their cars? what class do they fall under from the ones you listed?


----------



## dubaiflo

^^ if it is similar to here, then it does not depend on what u do.

so a cop patroling the street could be either a policemen or a corporal etc.


----------



## smussuw

dubaiflo is right

Dubai policemen have two customs, for officers (above Sergeant First Class) the colour is yellow/green while others wear the regular green clothes we usually see.

When someone first join the police with those degrees he gets the opposite class. That doesnt mean that they cant be promoted after sometime.

Corporal = below high school degree
Sergeant = high school degree
Warrant Officer = diploma
Second Lieutenant = bachelor
First Lieutenant = masters

What u mostly see are cops in green. They are either Emirati sergeants and corporal or Arab expats and some uneducated Emiratis with lower classes.


----------



## Krazy

what is the criteria for becoming a cop for an expat? must be fluent in arabic?


----------



## crazyeight

Emirates academy is a rip-off.


----------

